# who's the Daddy?



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Who makes the Rolls Royce of RVs

Is there an American manufacture of motorhomes that are considered to have the best handling, build quality and Luxury fittings. Like a Lexus in the Japanese car market. 

I always thought it was Winnebago but after looking at some 3/10 year old winnies the other day I felt that I was in a cheap and cheezy apartment in the midwest. I was told the new ones are much better, but they would have to be!

blue skies


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Got to be this one IMHO
http://www.terrawind.com/terrawind.htm
but you'd need a lottery win to own one :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

IMO it has to be Airstream's Skydeck ..

http://www.airstream.com/product_line/motorhomes/skydeck_home.html


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Are they on the DVLA / SMMT approved list ?? [-X [-X


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> Are they on the DVLA / SMMT approved list ?? [-X [-X


That all depends on who is trying to register them :evil4:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> Are they on the DVLA / SMMT approved list ?? [-X [-X


If i could afford to buy one I would pay to have it on the "list" :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> IMO it has to be Airstream's Skydeck ..
> 
> http://www.airstream.com/product_line/motorhomes/skydeck_home.html


Not sure about the DVLA list, do you need planning permission for the roof patio :lol:

I have never seen that one before, I want one, I really do. 



LC1952:lol: said:


> Got to be this one IMHO
> http://www.terrawind.com/terrawind.htm
> but you'd need a lottery win to own one


 :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:

You need a lottery win to buy it as well Linda, not sure about that one, don't much like the water in a boat, never mind a motorhome.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
For me it has to be Monaco Coach.....
http://www.monacocoach.com/owners/links.html
Take a few minutes to check out a really informative site guys.....

Now where did I put those numbers and air tickets :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please do not wake me up till Sunday :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

If you could afford a Terrawind Rob then you could also run to matching oilskins & wellies :lol: 

I quite fancy the thought of fresh fish on the barbecue! :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> If you could afford a Terrawind Rob then you could also run to matching oilskins & wellies :lol:
> 
> I quite fancy the thought of fresh fish on the barbecue! :wink:


Hi Linda, I can't swim very well  but if you can swim I can fish :wink: 

ps. I got away with the deliberate mistake in my earlier quote to you  

Hi Keith,

knock it off will you :lol: , all these great looking vehicles, this is just a wind up post :lol: :lol: ..well it's winding me up...I want one of those as well. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'd second Keith's Monaco, but wish they did them a tad shorter.

Dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> ps. I got away with the deliberate mistake in my earlier quote to you
> 
> MHS...Rob


I missed that!! Cheeky beggar :lol: :lol: I really must clean my specs and put my glass eye back in 

You can go off people you know! :bootyshake:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> I missed that!! Cheeky beggar :lol: :lol: I really must clean my specs and put my glass eye back in


Linda, your not a red head by any chance, as well as having a glass eye  . If so you had better look HERE

I like this post, thanks Jimjam, trouble is, it makes me want to wish away the next few years, at that time we should be able to buy something big again :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------

